# Ordner Suchen und Finden



## liquidbeats (10. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

sachtma, mit welchem Befehl kann ich unter Shell nach Ordner suchen? bei pro-linux habe ich diesbezüglich zwar eine Option -d bzw. -directory gehsehen, jedoch meckert er, er kenne diese Option nicht. Unter Help wird diese auch nicht aufgeführt.


Danke Grüße


----------



## Navy (10. August 2007)

man finde
man locate

HTH


----------



## andy72 (10. August 2007)

... Der MidnightCommander findet auch so einiges ... Befehl "mc" in der Konsole


----------

